# Low Tech "Jungle Style" 72 Gallon.. My new setup!



## freude88 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just setup my 72 gallon bow front. I am so excited as to how it turned out I wanted to share.

I had a few "hardy" plants before with my fancy goldfish and they left the plants alone so I thought I would go for it. Randy at aquariumplants.com helped me pick out some more that they should probably stay away from. So far so good. My new buildmyled light is coming today. I can't wait!

I have some panda cory cats, lots of snails and a few minnows with the three goldfish.

I wonder sometimes if feeding goldfish a lot of veggies helps keep them from munching on plants???? Mine get a lot of this and I never had a problem with them eating them....

I plan on slowly increasing light time and intensity (I got a dimmer) until I hit the sweet spot.

Any suggestions or comments are welcome!

Thanks,

Joy


----------



## Perki6 (Feb 5, 2014)

looks great, very nice setup


----------



## SteppingStones (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice! I like the setup! Is that micro sword in the foreground? It might spread a little easier if you separate the clumps! How are you liking the panda cories? I've really been thinking about grabbing some, between pandas and Rabauti's, but I'm stuck lol


----------



## freude88 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes that is micro sword in the foreground. Thanks for the thoughts on splitting it up. I love my panda cory's. They scoot all over the place together like busy little bees!


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

NICE TANK!!

Some words of caution with your goldfish. 

Careful with your driftwood, goldfish are clumsy and get worse as they get bigger/older, if there are any pointy parts it might be best to remove or try to sand them down. 

It looks like you have three goldfish? Three is perfect for that size tank!
I dont recommend getting anymore, i have two huge goldfish in a fifty five and that seems too small at times and i have a 100 gallon waiting for them to move into when i move into my new place. 

Your substrate looks big, beware they might get some stuck in their mouths...it isnt a myth it has happened to people!! Same goes for the cories! goldfish have been known to try to swallow a cory cat when their mouths get big enough! EEKK! Usually niether fish survive due to the damage wrought by the cats barbs =[

Im done...sorry if you already knew these things but its so much easier to know ahead of time then to try to fix things after things have gone wrong. 

As far as feeding veggies goes, it does help to decease plant damage/destruction. Some goldfish are more prone to mess with plants. Mine still beat up plants even though i put veggies in the tank almost daily and feed them repahsy and lots of other foods. 

What are those anubias names in the back??? I love how big they are!!

Your tanks so amazing! Good job!!


----------



## freude88 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for your words of advice! I truly appreciate it. I wish I could tell you the name of the anubias in the back but I truly don't know. I got a huge list of all the plants but some were not marked on the actual plants. That was one of them. Sorry!

What is your secret to having such longevity in your goldfish? I am always looking for pointers. I have lost a few, mostly to swim bladder. Honestly I think I was not feeding them enough variety. I have since changed that. I was also feeding them too large amount and only once a day. Now I have cut back a bit and feed the twice a day.

Thanks,

Joy


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Do you have the list of plants that you got for this tank? We'd be interested to see that, could help identify any species you don't know.

The tank looks really good, I'm glad you've got goldfish that allow it...


----------



## freude88 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for helping me identify some of the plants. Here is the list.... There is a lot so just help out where you can!

Thanks,

Joy

Banana Plant
Green Temple Narrow Leaf
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Lloydiella
Pennywort
Micro Sword
Crinum
Anubias, Nana
Anubias, Barteri
Anubias, Hastifolia
Heterophlla
Anubias, Petite Nana
Cryptocoryne, Spiralis
Cryptocorne, Lutea
Cryptocorne, Wendtii, Bronze
Cryptocorne, Wendi Green
Sword, Rosette
Sword, Oriental
Java Fern
Vallisneria, Contortion
Frogbit


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

freude88 said:


> Thanks for your words of advice! I truly appreciate it. I wish I could tell you the name of the anubias in the back but I truly don't know. I got a huge list of all the plants but some were not marked on the actual plants. That was one of them. Sorry!
> 
> What is your secret to having such longevity in your goldfish? I am always looking for pointers. I have lost a few, mostly to swim bladder. Honestly I think I was not feeding them enough variety. I have since changed that. I was also feeding them too large amount and only once a day. Now I have cut back a bit and feed the twice a day.
> 
> ...


Lots of space, good food in all varieties, multiple feedings, frequent water changes, good observation skills and figuring out what's wromg before it gets bad. 

I have been learning about goldfish for years. Kokos goldfish is the best resource I have found. The moderators and members are friendly and very knowledgable. I highly suggest you become a member and start reading! 

If you have any other questions I'd be happy to answer!


----------



## freude88 (Dec 14, 2014)

xjasminex,

Thanks for your words of advice. I do have one question. My daughter keeps asking for one more goldfish. I currently have 4 in a 72 and am worried about pushing the limits more. What do you think?


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Honestly I'd say no. My two are huge and the fifty five seems small at times. The rule of thumb is 15-20 gallons for your first fish and then 10 gallons there after per each additional goldfish. Water quality will suffer with each additional fish. You will need frequent water changes in general with goldfish. It is best to keep less fish with extra gallons because it will allow better growth for the rest and hopefully a nice long life. 

The rule says you can have more but experience tells me that it only makes it harder to keep your other fish healthy. On average you should be doing large water changes at least once every week. With more fish more water changes will be a must because the bigger they get the higher the bioload and even if you can mange it now it will get harder. Life also will get in the way and you may not be able to do your WC for a few days, you don't want to hurt your fish because your schedule didn't allow you time to do what you need to do. 

My busy life is constantly trying to get in the way of my fish keeping. With my fish older they don't not tolerate late water changes as well as they once did. I feel really guilty when red spots appear on my female because I was late with water changes. But there is an answer to your question....

Solution is to get a bigger tank =] 

I have a 100 gallon waiting in the garage for me to move to where I can have it. I have no aspirations of more fish till my fish are deceased but I would put no more than four in it when it's all said and done.


----------



## freude88 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks so much... It is hard to say no when I have my daughters beautiful big brown eyes staring at me! I will keep it where it's at!


----------

